

Ask: What programming language is the most kickass? - mechnik


======
moocow01
The one you are the most proficient in.

For the most part programming languages are the "same" in that they are a
means to an end. Yes you can argue about their attributes but they are tools.
If one guy can dig a hole with a pick as fast and as good as another guy can
dig a hole with a shovel then to each his own.

All that the language vs. language discussion can really turn into is an
argument about programming minutia between a bunch of folks coming from a
thousand different unique standpoints. I honestly have never seen it lead to
anything productive - pick a context or business need and maybe it'll turn
into something useful.

------
aj
Try assembly. It'll kick your ass real bad. Or better yet, try programming in
binary!

On a more serious note, what do you mean by kickass? What features are you
looking for in the language? What is your target usage/application? What is
the environment you are going to be working in?

There is no straight answer to what programming language is most kickass.
Different languages are suitable for different purposes and kick asses of
other languages given the appropriate application development goal

------
bennyjoseph
If "kickass" means the ability to build cool programs in a short period of
time, then I would suggest Ruby, specifically its metaprogramming
capabilities. Very powerful and fun to write.

------
CyberFonic
It depends - What do you mean by "kickass" ????

A very incomplete list ...

Utmost speed, very close to the metal: C, C++, Assembler

Easiest to learn and write, quickly: Python, Ruby

Will get you a job in most large corporates: Java, C#, COBOL

Will run on all browsers and many servers: ECMAScript, aka JavaScript (TM
Oracle Corp)

Might impress the technorati: Haskell, Scala, Erlang, Common Lisp, ML, F#,
Scheme

Totally utterly useless and do your brain in: BrainFuck

------
orionblastar
Assembly Language.

~~~
damian2000
Don't stop there - why not Verilog - you could then build your own processor,
with its own custom assembly instruction set. ;-)

------
ankurdhama
Lisp.. what else...

